# Office 2003 update failures



## Littlegiant (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to the forum but I am hoping that someone will be able to help me. I consistently keep getting Office 2003 update installation failures. The updates have downloaded automatically and manually just fine but fail on install. What's wierd is not all Office 2003 updates have failed. I have been able to install Office SP2, KB913807, KB919029 and KB914455. The following consistently fail to install:
KB923272, KB923091, KB923094, KB924424, KB923088, KB913807, KB907417, KB912587, KB923097

I ran the local installation tool and that installed correctly. This is a log of when I tried to install KB923272:

=== Verbose logging started: 11/17/2006 1:30:40 Build type: SHIP UNICODE 3.01.4000.2435 Calling process: C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\ohotfix.exe ===
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:531]: Resetting cached policy values
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:531]: Machine policy value 'Debug' is 0
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:531]: ******* RunEngine:
******* Product: {91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
******* Action: 
******* CommandLine: **********
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:546]: Client-side and UI is none or basic: Running entire install on the server.
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:546]: Grabbed execution mutex.
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:812]: Cloaking enabled.
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:812]: Attempting to enable all disabled priveleges before calling Install on Server
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:40:828]: Incrementing counter to disable shutdown. Counter after increment: 0
MSI (s) (2C8) [01:30:40:875]: Grabbed execution mutex.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:875]: Resetting cached policy values
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:875]: Machine policy value 'Debug' is 0
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:875]: ******* RunEngine:
******* Product: {91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
******* Action: 
******* CommandLine: **********
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:875]: Machine policy value 'DisableUserInstalls' is 0
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:906]: End dialog not enabled
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:906]: Original package ==> C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f1d2b.msi
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:906]: Package we're running from ==> C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f1d2b.msi
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:40:984]: APPCOMPAT: looking for appcompat database entry with ProductCode '{91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}'.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:000]: APPCOMPAT: no matching ProductCode found in database.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:000]: MSCOREE not loaded loading copy from system32
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:031]: Opening existing patch 'C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f1e31.msp'.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:031]: Opening existing patch 'C:\WINDOWS\Installer\ce048.msp'.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:046]: Opening existing patch 'C:\WINDOWS\Installer\59f80.msp'.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:046]: Opening existing patch 'C:\WINDOWS\Installer\ce033.msp'.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:078]: File will have security applied from OpCode.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:281]: Original patch ==> C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\MSO.msp
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:281]: Patch we're running from ==> C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1ec5fd.msp
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:281]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: Verifying patch --> 'C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\MSO.msp' against software restriction policy
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:281]: Note: 1: 2262 2: DigitalSignature 3: -2147287038 
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:281]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\MSO.msp is not digitally signed
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:296]: SOFTWARE RESTRICTION POLICY: C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\MSO.msp is permitted to run at the 'unrestricted' authorization level.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:296]: SequencePatches starts. Product code: {91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}, Product version: 11.0.5614.0, Upgrade code: {01120000-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}, Product language 1033
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:296]: 3.0 patch {8997F2E8-9CA1-44FF-9DAD-D3E5EB4B41F7} of type minor upgrade takes product {91120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9} to version 11.0.7969.0
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:312]: 3.0 patch {5482BBD9-1042-4385-8662-74AF4616856C} is of type QFE
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:312]: 3.0 patch {81CFF79E-04E6-41BC-B4FA-D2FF4DE58A15} is of type QFE
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:312]: 3.0 patch {D08B83BB-C13A-40A8-9BBC-6C581AFCAB2C} is of type QFE
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:406]: PATCH SEQUENCER ERROR: revision summary info property is missing from transform 24TTo24U in C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\MSO.msp patch
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:406]: SequencePatches returns error 1648.
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:421]: Product: Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 - Update '{B802CFA4-B4C8-4959-84D0-5FE9BA57DAED}' could not be installed. Error code 1648. Additional information is available in the log file C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\OHotfix\OHotfix(00001)_Msi.log.

MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:421]: Note: 1: 1708 
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:421]: Note: 1: 2729 
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:437]: Note: 1: 2729 
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:437]: Product: Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 -- Installation failed.

MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:468]: Attempting to delete file C:\WINDOWS\Installer\1ec5fd.msp
MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:468]: MainEngineThread is returning 1648
No valid sequence could be found for the set of patches.
C:\WINDOWS\Installer\f1d2b.msi
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:41:484]: Decrementing counter to disable shutdown. If counter >= 0, shutdown will be denied. Counter after decrement: -1
MSI (c) (9C:20) [01:30:41:484]: MainEngineThread is returning 1648
=== Verbose logging stopped: 11/17/2006 1:30:41 ===

I apologoze for the length but I have been fighting with some of these installs for months and it's driving me nuts. At the end of the failed install it pops up a window that states the update cannot be applied. I am running XP with SP2 and all Windows updates installed. I am using the Student & Teacher addition on this machine. We have 4 computers in the house all running with their own legit copy and this is the only one that fails. Please please help! Thanks


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't know if this helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/913754

I am keying this off of the line:


MSI (s) (2C:A8) [01:30:41:406]: PATCH SEQUENCER ERROR: revision summary info property is missing from transform 24TTo24U in C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\MSO.msp patch

Have you ran all of the windows updates on the machine before you have attempted to update MS OFFICE?


----------



## Littlegiant (Nov 17, 2006)

*Yep, been there*

All of the window updates ran fine and according to the Window Update site I have everything. What is strange is that the SP2 packagefor Office installed fine. I have been through the registry and have all the string values I am supposed to according to the post you sent. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, it doesn't matter that the Windows updates and Office Sp2 installed fine; the very same article explains that "Update Sequencing occurs most frequently in Office updates. This occurs because the Office updates localize the summary information stream that the code page of the transform must read. This means that the Office updates verify which language version of Office you are using, and then use that language information to install the update on the computer."

At this time I'd say let us go one step back and perform the generic Office Update troubleshooting, to see if it helps in any way:
How to troubleshoot failures updating your Office installation from the Office Update Web site
Troubleshoot Office updates

Part of aforementioned generic troubleshooting is also the following: Download the executables of said updates and see if they get installed. E.g. for KB923272, download Security Update for Office 2003 (KB923272) and run it according to its instructions to see what happens. If this eventually works, you can use direct link paths to download all the patches that your Office 2003 failed to install via Office Update.


----------



## Littlegiant (Nov 17, 2006)

*I've tried that too*

Thank you for the hlp but I have already been to that link and tried each possible fix with no difference. I have also downloaded each update manually and tried to install and it still fails. There must be something unique to the 9 updates that keep failing. If it was a global Windows issue or even a global Office issue then all updates would fail, not just some. Please keep thinking since this is driving me nuts and so far Microsoft has been no help.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Then our next option is following this: How to troubleshoot an update installation by using log files in Office 2003


----------

